# Arborist Certification for everyone



## Panama (Nov 18, 2008)

FYI, According to the ISA web site, soon everyone that wants an arborist cert can just get their entire crew of hacks together, with an arborist study guide and take the test online. I suppose some feel it's not easy enough now. ? When this happens, I guess I'll quit paying the ISA annual fee's and messing with the CEU's, as it will not carry enough weight to justify the cost. Am I the only one who views this as a serious degradation of the cert?


----------



## corndogg (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree, the arborist cert is really not that hard. Was more of a hassle to drive to the testing location. I did learn alot and it caused me to go on and learn more about trees and how to do it right but with many cities moving toward required certification to obtain licenses most just want the patch on their arm so they can keep on hackin'. They should make it HARDER to get ISA Cert. It's just another money makin scheme. Is ISA non-profit?


----------



## RedlineIt (Nov 18, 2008)

> FYI, According to the ISA web site, soon everyone that wants an arborist cert can just get their entire crew of hacks together, with an arborist study guide and take the test online.



Panama,

I think you're jumping the gun here. If the ISA does this online certification properly, it will be nothing like that at all.

It would still be closed book, no reference materials, no talking, no cell phones or PDAs, no unsupervised "bathroom breaks", etc. The biggest difference is that the "Proctor" or test supervisor won't necessarily be an ISA rep or even know thing one about arboriculture, they'll be just that, a proctor.

There are all sorts of Adult Continuing Education centres out there now that can offer this service for secured online testing, they take this aspect of their business seriously, and I think it's smart of the ISA to take advantage of this. Using a pencil to fill in little circles on a "bubble sheet" goes back to the days of bell-bottom pants and 8-track players.

No more waiting to assemble a large enough class to make renting a room and getting an ISA rep onsite feasible, the testee can arrange for local travel on a day that suits him or her, test results on the spot, that all sound good to me.

It also means that the ISA is listening to it's membership, as I'm sure I'm not the only one who has e-mailed the ISA to suggest this 21rst century approach to certification testing. When I took my exam I lost a travel day, a tank of fuel and the cost of an over-night stay in a fleabag motel. Whatever other issues I may have with the ISA, this *if done properly* is an excellent step forward.


RedlineIt


----------



## teamtree (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure why it is a suprise to anyone that the ISA or any other governing body would want to make the exam easier to pass. The more members they have the more money they bring in. 

Don't feel bad though, it is like this in any profession. I once held a CPA certification but I worked with many people who held the same certification that could not fill out a business tax form. And to quote my old boss, "it is just a certificate on the wall, it is what you choose to do with it that makes the difference". 

I am sure all those that have the CA want the people to come behind them to have it tougher but it just does not seem to work that way. 

I don't know if I will ever go for my CA certificate or not. I know it does not hold water as whether I am doing a good job and the few that it impresses I am not sure I want as a customer as they look more at the CA than the person behind the certificate.

For example, one of the brightest people I know in this business work for 30 years without his CA cert. I encouraged him to take the test and he passed with flying colors. I also know a CA who calls us to get information to tell a client about such and such. He is hiding behind the CA but he hob knobs around saying this and that and then double checking what he says with someone who knows.

Bottomline, IMHO, it only matters to the holder of the certificate. When you open your mouth it becomes obvious how much you know.


----------



## RedlineIt (Nov 18, 2008)

Until we see how the ISA sets this up, none of us can say this makes it easier to PASS the test, just easier to TAKE the test.


RedlineIt


----------



## BCMA (Nov 18, 2008)

The online test for the CA credential will not be any easer or harder than a written test. The test will be administered through a certified testing agency that has strict rules that prevents cheating. I know that no self-respecting arborist would not cheat anyhow. This is the same way the BCMA test is administered and it works beautifully. There will be a process to go through to get the test scheduled with the testing facility and coordinated with the ISA. You will not be able to walk in from off the street and take the test. This will be a great advantage to allow people who want to test to do it on their own schedule, and at a nearby-approved testing facility.

The ISA is a non-profit organization and do not administer the certification tests just to make money. They have to make money to stay in business and serve their members. The ISA truly has as their mission to promote education and research in the field of arboriculture. If you are not a member - join today. If you are not a CA...why not?


----------



## Panama (Nov 18, 2008)

*I stand corrected.*

Yes, I did just that, "jumped the gun", my apologies. It is just as BCMA stated, and will be a proctored, controlled event. I have no problem with that type of change to the testing procedure, and actually think it is overdue. I should have gone to the ISA web site and read the facts myself before I commenced spreading rumors. Again, I apologize and I appreciate you guys keeping me straight.


----------

